# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  FreeNAS: Can not load kernel

## TheLaz

Το ποστάρω εδώ μιας και πρόκειται για κλώνο FreeBSD

Προσπαθώ να εγκαταστήσω το FreeNAS σε ένα FireNAS. 
Δυστυχώς δεν έχω καταφέρει να το τρέξω και κάθε φορά 
μετά το install την ώρα που rebootάρει μου βγάζει "Can't load Kernel"

Τα καλά νέα είναι ότι δεν είμαι μόνος

http://sourceforge.net/search/?forum_id ... oad+kernel

Τα κακά νέα είναι ότι μιλάνε μια σχεδόν άγνωστη σε εμένα γλώσσα....

Το δισκάκι που πάω να το εγκαταστήσω είναι 60 GB.

Το χει δει κανένας άλλος αυτό το πρόβλημα ??
Κάποια βοήθεια ?
Thanks,
Laz.

----------


## NovemberQ

Βρασε ρύζι.
Σε ένα celeron το 0.671 πάει σφαίρα, στο FireNAS κανει οτι θέλει ....
Θα αλλάξω και τους μκρούς πυκνωτές., (που δεν νομίζω ...) και θα έχεις νεότερα
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## slapper

Με το freenas είχα και εγώ παλιότερα προβλήματα σε κάποια pc που το 
είχα δοκιμάσει μία γινόταν η εγκατάσταση και σε άλλα όχι. Αν και έχει βελτιωθεί αρκετά έχει προβληματάκια ακόμα.

Επίσης το άλλο πού θυμάμαι ήταν ότι είχε πρόβλήμα με τους σκληρούς,
δεν τους έκανε mount ούτε μπορούσες να τους κάνεις format από το
web interface..  ::   ::

----------


## TheLaz

Κάποια user friendly εναλλακτική έχουμε ?
Κάτι με web interface ισως? να σετάρεται εύκολα ?

----------


## dimkasta

Τους δίκους σε τι φορματ τους έχεις?
Αν θυμάμαι καλά δεν παίζει σωστά με ntfs κλπ...

----------


## TheLaz

Δοκίμασα NTFS και unformatted. Σε κάθε περίπτωση έσβησε τα 
partitions και έφτιαξε 2 primary δικά του...

----------


## dimkasta

Γιατί δεν ρίχνεις μια ματιά στο 
http://www.freesco.org

Τρέχει και από δισκέτα και έχει στάνταρ τα παρακάτω + πακέτα

a simple bridge with up to 10 Ethernet segments 
a router with up to 10 Ethernet segments 
a dialup line router 
a leased line router 
an Ethernet router 
a dial-in server with up to 10 modems (with multiport modems). 
a time server 
a dhcp server 
a http server 
a ftp server 
a dns server 
a ssh server 
a print server (requires TCP/IP printing client software) 

Ίσως είναι λίγο μανίκι βέβαια να στήσεις τους δίσκους για τον ftp...

----------


## TheLaz

Καλό ακούγεται...  ::   ::   ::  
Θα το τσεκάρω....
Thanks

----------


## TheLaz

Eπίσης βρήκα αυτο
http://www.openfiler.com/

Looks pretty good....

----------


## alasondro

http://www.contribs.org
http://www.clarkconnect.com

----------

